# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Sa vjec janë femijët

## Soni001

Dy persona A dhe B po bashkebisedonin:

A: Harrova se sa vjec ishin 3 femijet e tu.
B: Prodhimi i moshave te tyre eshte 36.
A: Une akoma nuk e di moshen e tyre.
B: Shuma e moshave te tyre eshte 13.
A: Une prap nuk po e gjej dot moshen e tyre.
B: Femija me i madh ne moshe ka floke te kuq.
A: Tani e di moshen e tyre!

*Sa vjec ishin femijet?*

----------


## skender76

> Dy persona A dhe B po bashkebisedonin:
> 
> A: Harrova se sa vjec ishin 3 femijet e tu.
> B: Prodhimi i moshave te tyre eshte 36.
> A: Une akoma nuk e di moshen e tyre.
> B: Shuma e moshave te tyre eshte 13.
> A: Une prap nuk po e gjej dot moshen e tyre.
> B: Femija me i madh ne moshe ka floke te kuq.
> A: Tani e di moshen e tyre!
> ...


Pershendetje Soni001................Pergjigjia ime eshte:9 vjec2 vjec2 vjecMund te ishin edhe 6 vjec/6 vjec/1 vjec por bie ne kundershtim me te dhenen ku:*Femija me i madh ne moshe ka floke te kuq.* Qe do te thot se ka vetem nje femije me te madh.

----------


## SeveN

Dy femije nga 2 vjec dhe njeri 9 vjec:
2+2+9=13
2x2x9=36

Upssss bravo skender me paraprive!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Soni001

Tema mbyllet

----------

